
Intelligence Reform in the Jimmy Carter Era - rl3
https://fas.org/blogs/secrecy/2016/06/intel-carter-frus/
======
masonic
Is this the same "Intelligence Reform" that brought the Shah into the USA,
triggering the U.S. Embassy hostage crisis?

